# Injured mouth



## Catfish180 (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a male and a female paradise fish. The male passed away yesterday. The female is in QT. She has a red mouth as well as a red fin. I was wondering what is the best treatment? The water parameters were good last I checked but I'll have to check again. Tank is 80 gallons. I do weekly 50% water changes.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You ran out of chat a little too quick Catfish .. I got out my little book of common fish disease , and the description you gave me of the redness and bit of white around the mouth fit information of columnaris bacterial infection. Check ibenu's thread for the drugs she had recommended to her to treat the outbreak her fish had .


----------



## Catfish180 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry about that. Thanks for the info. I can't seem to figure out exactly what treatment is best other than doing water changes. How many is ideal? It may have spread in the main tank but so far it looks good. Also, is putting the net in hot water enough to disinfect it?


----------

